# Humb/Lincs - 27th July. Who's going?



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Anybody planning to go to this one? I'll be taking my BSH boy... and my tiny hooman. Might be a hectic one for me eek!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Anybody planning to go to this one? I'll be taking my BSH boy... and my tiny hooman. Might be a hectic one for me eek!


Oh it might be close to me where abouts is it xx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

It's at Newark showgroud. Really easy to get to from Hull. I'm in Hessle and it doesn't take too long from there.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Aw I'll go then never been before bet it'll be good xx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> Aw I'll go then never been before bet it'll be good xx


Have you considered showing?


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Have you considered showing?


Lol no...can you show moggies xx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> Lol no...can you show moggies xx


Of course! The household pet section is brilliant! 
Judged mainly on temperament and condition


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Of course! The household pet section is brilliant!
> Judged mainly on temperament and condition


Aw wow will be taking a look at that xx


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Im going its the closest show to me


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

princessa rags said:


> Im going its the closest show to me


how you doing P-R'S who you taking?


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll be doing the Gwynedd CC one as my July show so I won't be able to make this one but I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

princessa rags said:


> Im going its the closest show to me


Oh great will be good to catch up again


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

taking 2 poss 3 off my ragdolls x


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Chiantina said:


> I'll be doing the Gwynedd CC one as my July show so I won't be able to make this one but I hope you all have a great day!


THANK YOU!!

Me too, though judges at Lincs/Humberside really, really good for me so gutted but (a) am on Gwynedd committee and (b) we really need the entries so can't let them down


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

carolmanycats said:


> THANK YOU!!
> 
> Me too, though judges at Lincs/Humberside really, really good for me so gutted but (a) am on Gwynedd committee and (b) we really need the entries so can't let them down


Haven't even looked at the judges as it would always be Gwynedd! It is easy for us to get to and it was also the first show we ever went to!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

princessa rags said:


> taking 2 poss 3 off my ragdolls x


Might pop along for a nosey ..busy day for you.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Chiantina said:


> Haven't even looked at the judges as it would always be Gwynedd! It is easy for us to get to and it was also the first show we ever went to!!


Will see you there, and might be a furry "bonus" for you too


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Might pop along for a nosey ..busy day for you.


Ahem! And to see me too?
I have a hooman baby for cuddles


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Any more for any more? It's next weekend!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Of course! The household pet section is brilliant!
> Judged mainly on temperament and condition


Yes, the pets have two sections now - pedigree / part-pedigree pets, and moggies. Grooming matters as well. If you show a fluffy cat with mats it won't get anywhere however much it smooches the judge.


----------

